# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Rubber Pavers??

## AceBallBreaker

Hey there; 
Looking at purchasing 220x (300mmx300mm) rubber pavers to cover a 6mx3.25m alfresco area with existing concrete. We wanted something different that could be used in conjunction with the new deck and without the hassle of fixing batons to the concrete (and without pulling up panels when the 3yo son drops stuff down there for giggles. 
Has anybody ever used these before and would they recommend? If so, did you 'cement'/glue the pavers to the concrete?
Thanks
Rich :2thumbsup:

----------

